
Show HN: SpotifyTelevision – easily watch music videos for Spotify playlists - immannino
https://immannino.github.io/SpotifyTelevision
======
underyx
Wish this could filter to videos that actually are music videos instead of
just audio track + album cover. Perhaps it would be possible to make an
educated guess by looking at the video file size. As it stands, less than 10%
of my tracks actually end up displaying a proper video.

~~~
immannino
So I’ve actually been trying to brainstorm this for awhile. It’s really tough
because I can’t programmatically validate the videos. Right now I was thinking
of some kind of caching to keep a fire base of the correct music videos, and
then having a pop up for the user to give feedback on whether or not the video
I displayed for them is a music video or just music+album cover, and then have
them be able to link the correct music video or submit a ticket and I could
manually update that video in a database. Not 100% sure yet but I’m working on
it

~~~
rajington
I had a similar problem previously and considered automating it by comparing
frames. It's not easy and would have obvious false positives/negatives, but
YouTube does help by publishing key frames and it could at least be used to
help rank results.

Take this example music video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vopR3ys8Kw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vopR3ys8Kw)

Frames:

[https://img.youtube.com/vi/6vopR3ys8Kw/0.jpg](https://img.youtube.com/vi/6vopR3ys8Kw/0.jpg)

[https://img.youtube.com/vi/6vopR3ys8Kw/1.jpg](https://img.youtube.com/vi/6vopR3ys8Kw/1.jpg)

[https://img.youtube.com/vi/6vopR3ys8Kw/2.jpg](https://img.youtube.com/vi/6vopR3ys8Kw/2.jpg)

[https://img.youtube.com/vi/6vopR3ys8Kw/3.jpg](https://img.youtube.com/vi/6vopR3ys8Kw/3.jpg)

And this lyrics video version (more interesting because it's SOMEWHAT
changing):

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoAqHxm5dpo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoAqHxm5dpo)

Frames:

[https://img.youtube.com/vi/FoAqHxm5dpo/0.jpg](https://img.youtube.com/vi/FoAqHxm5dpo/0.jpg)

[https://img.youtube.com/vi/FoAqHxm5dpo/1.jpg](https://img.youtube.com/vi/FoAqHxm5dpo/1.jpg)

[https://img.youtube.com/vi/FoAqHxm5dpo/2.jpg](https://img.youtube.com/vi/FoAqHxm5dpo/2.jpg)

[https://img.youtube.com/vi/FoAqHxm5dpo/3.jpg](https://img.youtube.com/vi/FoAqHxm5dpo/3.jpg)

Simply finding the differences between frames would give the first video a
higher score than the second.

~~~
spdustin
I commented on your parent post before reading this...

Nice catch on the thumbnails that YouTube already captures. A histogram
comparison between the second and third auto-generated thumbnails from the
lyrics video was mostly equivalent when I ran one. That would be a good sign
that it's not the actual music video.

------
mkolodny
Really cool! I've been wondering why Spotify hasn't been showing music videos
themselves on their app

~~~
THE_PUN_STOPS
They have started to. Some curated playlists even have exclusive music videos.

------
khaliqgant
Cool! I've been working on something very similar:
[https://www.laidbackvj.com/](https://www.laidbackvj.com/) and it's open
source: [https://github.com/khaliqgant/laid-back-
vj](https://github.com/khaliqgant/laid-back-vj). Interesting to see a
different interpretation of something I've been working on for a bit.

~~~
immannino
Oh that’s pretty sick! I just checked it out on my phone, I’ll look at it when
I get home on my computer. Checkout the source code for mine too, maybe we
could collaborate on something bigger!

------
lobo_tuerto
Minor nitpicking: Text inside your buttons isn't vertically centered... kind
of annoying ---to me, anyway.

~~~
immannino
Haha I appreciate the feedback! I’ll look into it when I get home and create
an issue and fix it

------
chrisseldo
Can I see how it works before signing in?

~~~
whymsicalburito
Yes, please. There's not even a written description of what this does.

~~~
poxrud
Does it get the videos from YouTube?

~~~
immannino
Yup! I’m using the YouTube search api!

------
sergiotapia
Anyone have a video of what this does? I don't want to register, I want to
just use it.

